# Cherry ?



## bama20a (May 3, 2010)

First I'd like to say hello to all,I'm new here so be easy with me:laughing:,Been reading for a long time.And have enjoyed & learned a lot.
My ? is.I've got a pile (I mean a large pile of cherry wood mostly 1" thick,That a friend gave me a few years back,Although I didn't even know he was going to bring it.He said it has been cut & aired dry for 15 yrs,& as I said I've had it a few years so it's at least 18 years old,it's from 4 to 12 " wide, 8-10 ft long.
Don't really know what I'm going to do with it all?But (now I'll quit rattlin)My ? is,Alot of it has worm hole & still some worms,Because I can see the saw dust they are leaving.Are they a way I can kill the worms?Also is the wood worth the trouble to try & kill them?At the time it didn't seem much when he brought it to me (thought he was just wanting to get it out of his way:laughingBut he has passed away & the wood seems to mean more to me now,I'd guess some of will know what I mean,Don't have a lot of friends so it hurts to lose the few I have:sad:
Any way sorry if it got out of hand.I'd thank you if ya'll can help. Mark,,
P.S. I don't get on here much because I'm gone on my job for week at a time,But I'll get back with you as soon as I can.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

hey there welcome aboard:smile: it sounds like powder post beetle. as far as its usefulness you will have to look it over and make sure the worms haven't eatin too much of it. there is some spray that you can use to kill the worms if you decide to keep the wood and use it.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Stumbled on this link while cruising about on an Australian wood working forum. If it is powder post beetle, this home brew might be worth looking into. http://alsnetbiz.com/homeimprovement/homemade.html Here's how the discussion got started: http://www.woodworkforums.com/f132/powder-post-borer-97521/


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

You _probably_ have powder post beetle, but here are a couple links from the reference section here for a more positive id.

http://www.upcrc.com/guides/wdamage/dwood.htm

http://www.entomology.wisc.edu/insectid/wood-attk.php


----------

